# Do you feel like having fever when in a severe IBS attack?



## Teresa Gama (Aug 17, 2001)

I was wondering , whenever I have a severe IBS crisis I feel like having fever and some of the flew symptoms, even a strong headache. Does anyone feel like this? The fact is that I have no fever actually.I feel much weak. Am I the only one?Thanks Teresa


----------



## linds1979 (Sep 7, 2001)

I'm the same way. When I get an "attack" I usually get a cold sweat and feel like I have a fever, and other flu symptoms.


----------



## linds1979 (Sep 7, 2001)

I'm the same way. When I get an "attack" I usually get a cold sweat and feel like I have a fever, and other flu symptoms.


----------



## CaseyL (Jul 23, 2001)

Yes, I know just what you mean. Last night I had a bad attack, with awful cramping and some almost D. I felt like I had a fever but my temperature was normal.Casey


----------



## CaseyL (Jul 23, 2001)

Yes, I know just what you mean. Last night I had a bad attack, with awful cramping and some almost D. I felt like I had a fever but my temperature was normal.Casey


----------



## HereIam (Mar 1, 2001)

My attacks are always preceded by a "Hot Flash." It's one of the first signs I get and know I'd better find a pot within 10 minutes.


----------



## HereIam (Mar 1, 2001)

My attacks are always preceded by a "Hot Flash." It's one of the first signs I get and know I'd better find a pot within 10 minutes.


----------



## Teresa Gama (Aug 17, 2001)

Thank God I'm not the only one feeling like this!Sometimes I have so many symptoms I really doubt it's all IBS.Thanks a lot for your replies.I feel much reliefed now!Hope you all feel goodTeresa


----------



## Teresa Gama (Aug 17, 2001)

Thank God I'm not the only one feeling like this!Sometimes I have so many symptoms I really doubt it's all IBS.Thanks a lot for your replies.I feel much reliefed now!Hope you all feel goodTeresa


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2001)

I feel feverish as well during an IBS "D" attack. No actual fever though, as I did take my temperature, it just feels that way.------------------Brenda S, R.N.This too shall pass !Although I am a nurse, nothing I say here should be taken as medical advice, its only personal experience. See your own doctor for any medical questions & answers.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2001)

I feel feverish as well during an IBS "D" attack. No actual fever though, as I did take my temperature, it just feels that way.------------------Brenda S, R.N.This too shall pass !Although I am a nurse, nothing I say here should be taken as medical advice, its only personal experience. See your own doctor for any medical questions & answers.


----------



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

Same here, feels like I am getting the flu. Aching, fatigue and feels like I am burning up. I race for thermometer-totally normal,if fact some time below normal. What is up with this? You cannot be getting the flu 3-4 times a week!!!


----------



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

Same here, feels like I am getting the flu. Aching, fatigue and feels like I am burning up. I race for thermometer-totally normal,if fact some time below normal. What is up with this? You cannot be getting the flu 3-4 times a week!!!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Feeling feverish and having a temperature are two separate things.This could be a reaction of your body to stress from the flare up.K.------------------ï¿½When I despair, I remember that all through history the way of truth and love has always won. There have been tyrants and murderers and for a time they seem invincible but in the end, they always fallï¿½Think of it, ALWAYS. ï¿½Mahatma GandhiMy story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html I do not work for anyone who sells any IBS related products.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Feeling feverish and having a temperature are two separate things.This could be a reaction of your body to stress from the flare up.K.------------------ï¿½When I despair, I remember that all through history the way of truth and love has always won. There have been tyrants and murderers and for a time they seem invincible but in the end, they always fallï¿½Think of it, ALWAYS. ï¿½Mahatma GandhiMy story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html I do not work for anyone who sells any IBS related products.


----------



## Teresa Gama (Aug 17, 2001)

Thanks Kmottus, I don't have temperature but I feel hot and weak, that is my body reaction to my IBS attack. It made sense to me.It's so good to share our problems and fears with other people who feel the same and who care.This site is wonderfull and has wonderfull people.Thank you Kmottus and thank you allTeresa


----------



## Teresa Gama (Aug 17, 2001)

Thanks Kmottus, I don't have temperature but I feel hot and weak, that is my body reaction to my IBS attack. It made sense to me.It's so good to share our problems and fears with other people who feel the same and who care.This site is wonderfull and has wonderfull people.Thank you Kmottus and thank you allTeresa


----------



## Jared (Sep 1, 2001)

Yep, during severe attacks I get the same things. My face becomes flushed and I wind up taking off all my clothes because I feel so hot. But a thermometer reveals my temp is normal. And the day after an attack I feel like I've been hit by a truck, so I usually wind up spending that day out of work as well.-- Jared


----------



## Jared (Sep 1, 2001)

Yep, during severe attacks I get the same things. My face becomes flushed and I wind up taking off all my clothes because I feel so hot. But a thermometer reveals my temp is normal. And the day after an attack I feel like I've been hit by a truck, so I usually wind up spending that day out of work as well.-- Jared


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

These systemic symptoms have been observed for decades in episodic "IBS attacks" as people refer to them. They are all the result of chemical mediators produced by different parts of the immune system inr esponse to perceived danger. There are over 100 diiferent specific mediators that can be and are released by both the mast cells in the gut and by circulating immune cells like lymphocytes, granulocytes, macrophages even platelets. Large books are consumed with this subject of what they do and why they do it and where they come from and what (this is the hardest part) makes them be released.It can be observed that in IBS specific foods or additive provoke these responses. WHY the various diiferent combinations and types of reactions that can and do occur happen in response to something in the diet as opposed to pathogens remains a matter of ongoing study. Some mechanisms are understood, some are not. It appears, from obsrving the work of immunologists dedicsted to tis area, another 3-4 years should clear things up quite a bit.The bottom line is that each of the symptoms is linked to a specific chemical or group of chemicals either stored inside these cells then released inappropriately or synthesized when a reaction is triggered by the presence of a food or additive the victim has lost tolerance to.Most times it now appears the reaction originates within the SMALL bowel mucosa with mast cells, then the lymphocytes who are already in and amongst the tissue in the extracellular fluid, and later the cirulcating cells respond. This is why the colon always looks normal on endoscopy of you giys (and me): the small bowel is the shock organ. This was first proven in Sweden about 5 years ago by direct observation, and was marked for suspicion by Italian investigators all the way back about 10 years ago with indirect methods.The reaction profile is different for everyone, and may be different for diiferent foods or additives in the same person. But there are only so many different cell types, and so far about 8 different pathways can be broken down, so the combinations are finite (yet so many combinations are possible as to be almost incomprehensible. Interestingly the most recent study of this in Sweden which was just completed but is not yet ready for publication found the same damn markers of multimechanism reactions that were first found by early investigators back in 1988...and discounted as heresy by the mainstream. This time instead of jejunal isolation and analsis of the washings after provication, or plasma analysis, they just punched out a biopsy of the duodenal wall after provocation so they could find the stuff thatw as not in the lumen too but in the extravascular and intrvascular compartments as well. When it is what it is, it remains what it is.Analysis of the small bowel from the inside then out into the blood vessels does show many specific markers of multipathway reactions.These are not reactions of food "allergy" which can be detected with RAST or ELISA IgE testing as specific systemic IgE to the provoking foods does not exist in these reactions seen (esp. in d-type and cyclic IBS). When studied the patients are selected to rule-out thise with comorbid food allergy (SPT and IgE negative, but positive to double blind oral provocation).The chills and hot flashes are the result of a complex set of events caused by chemicals which affect the blood vessels and the nervous system, both in the gut and in the rest of the body including the brain. Some people even experience transient feverishness as the result of endogenous pyrogens which act directly upon the hypothalmus, fat cells, and muscle cells (these are cytokines which affect the bodies various temperature-regulating mechanisms).Because the provocation is from food or chemicals in food, not pathogens, the experience is episodic. The body can rid itself of the provoking-dose of offending food far faster than it can kill pathogens, so the whole experience is episodic. UNLESS the person is eating a low dose of, or low reactivity, food frequently. In which case it can seem to go on and on at a low level all the time with big flareups from time to time as the "allergen" builds up in the gut and the mediators accumulate faster than they can be broken down.Again, we only know that the immune system does this, not exactly what the etiology is, and it is surely a combination of possible sources since the loss of oral tolerance has been linked to all kinds of precursor events from infection to heavy dose antibiotics to NSAID abuse to ingestion of lare amounts of additives to indeterminate events.What is good, however, is that this process (being understood) can be avoided by identification of the offending foods (the thing or things the immune system hast lost tolerance too) and by avoiding them these symptoms will not be experienced since you will not present the provoking agent ot the system.It is also becoming clear that a certain degree of immunomodulation can be accomplished as there are substances that we can take which will stabilize many of the cell types involved, reducing theor tendency to dump mediators when presented with provocation.Anyway, "yer not crazy" and not imagining it ...these are all signs of a immunochemical process which can be quantified now. As few as 5 years ago it was very difficult to quantify effectively and as few as 12 years ago literally impossible from a practical clinical standpoint. So at least that much progress has been made.Eat well. Think well. Be well.MNL______________ www.leapallergy.com


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

These systemic symptoms have been observed for decades in episodic "IBS attacks" as people refer to them. They are all the result of chemical mediators produced by different parts of the immune system inr esponse to perceived danger. There are over 100 diiferent specific mediators that can be and are released by both the mast cells in the gut and by circulating immune cells like lymphocytes, granulocytes, macrophages even platelets. Large books are consumed with this subject of what they do and why they do it and where they come from and what (this is the hardest part) makes them be released.It can be observed that in IBS specific foods or additive provoke these responses. WHY the various diiferent combinations and types of reactions that can and do occur happen in response to something in the diet as opposed to pathogens remains a matter of ongoing study. Some mechanisms are understood, some are not. It appears, from obsrving the work of immunologists dedicsted to tis area, another 3-4 years should clear things up quite a bit.The bottom line is that each of the symptoms is linked to a specific chemical or group of chemicals either stored inside these cells then released inappropriately or synthesized when a reaction is triggered by the presence of a food or additive the victim has lost tolerance to.Most times it now appears the reaction originates within the SMALL bowel mucosa with mast cells, then the lymphocytes who are already in and amongst the tissue in the extracellular fluid, and later the cirulcating cells respond. This is why the colon always looks normal on endoscopy of you giys (and me): the small bowel is the shock organ. This was first proven in Sweden about 5 years ago by direct observation, and was marked for suspicion by Italian investigators all the way back about 10 years ago with indirect methods.The reaction profile is different for everyone, and may be different for diiferent foods or additives in the same person. But there are only so many different cell types, and so far about 8 different pathways can be broken down, so the combinations are finite (yet so many combinations are possible as to be almost incomprehensible. Interestingly the most recent study of this in Sweden which was just completed but is not yet ready for publication found the same damn markers of multimechanism reactions that were first found by early investigators back in 1988...and discounted as heresy by the mainstream. This time instead of jejunal isolation and analsis of the washings after provication, or plasma analysis, they just punched out a biopsy of the duodenal wall after provocation so they could find the stuff thatw as not in the lumen too but in the extravascular and intrvascular compartments as well. When it is what it is, it remains what it is.Analysis of the small bowel from the inside then out into the blood vessels does show many specific markers of multipathway reactions.These are not reactions of food "allergy" which can be detected with RAST or ELISA IgE testing as specific systemic IgE to the provoking foods does not exist in these reactions seen (esp. in d-type and cyclic IBS). When studied the patients are selected to rule-out thise with comorbid food allergy (SPT and IgE negative, but positive to double blind oral provocation).The chills and hot flashes are the result of a complex set of events caused by chemicals which affect the blood vessels and the nervous system, both in the gut and in the rest of the body including the brain. Some people even experience transient feverishness as the result of endogenous pyrogens which act directly upon the hypothalmus, fat cells, and muscle cells (these are cytokines which affect the bodies various temperature-regulating mechanisms).Because the provocation is from food or chemicals in food, not pathogens, the experience is episodic. The body can rid itself of the provoking-dose of offending food far faster than it can kill pathogens, so the whole experience is episodic. UNLESS the person is eating a low dose of, or low reactivity, food frequently. In which case it can seem to go on and on at a low level all the time with big flareups from time to time as the "allergen" builds up in the gut and the mediators accumulate faster than they can be broken down.Again, we only know that the immune system does this, not exactly what the etiology is, and it is surely a combination of possible sources since the loss of oral tolerance has been linked to all kinds of precursor events from infection to heavy dose antibiotics to NSAID abuse to ingestion of lare amounts of additives to indeterminate events.What is good, however, is that this process (being understood) can be avoided by identification of the offending foods (the thing or things the immune system hast lost tolerance too) and by avoiding them these symptoms will not be experienced since you will not present the provoking agent ot the system.It is also becoming clear that a certain degree of immunomodulation can be accomplished as there are substances that we can take which will stabilize many of the cell types involved, reducing theor tendency to dump mediators when presented with provocation.Anyway, "yer not crazy" and not imagining it ...these are all signs of a immunochemical process which can be quantified now. As few as 5 years ago it was very difficult to quantify effectively and as few as 12 years ago literally impossible from a practical clinical standpoint. So at least that much progress has been made.Eat well. Think well. Be well.MNL______________ www.leapallergy.com


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

Yes, when I get a bad attack, I get the chills (like I would with a fever).


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

Yes, when I get a bad attack, I get the chills (like I would with a fever).


----------



## ~JR~ (Sep 1, 2001)

It is important to make sure that you are just feeling like you are hot (and/or have the chills), and you don't actually have a fever. Make sure to take your temperature to be sure. Fever associated with diarrhea can mean something else such as acute gastroenteritis or IBD. I too have the same symptoms you describe with feeling hot and also the chills, but have never actually had a fever upon taking my temperature.~JR~


----------



## ~JR~ (Sep 1, 2001)

It is important to make sure that you are just feeling like you are hot (and/or have the chills), and you don't actually have a fever. Make sure to take your temperature to be sure. Fever associated with diarrhea can mean something else such as acute gastroenteritis or IBD. I too have the same symptoms you describe with feeling hot and also the chills, but have never actually had a fever upon taking my temperature.~JR~


----------



## webbsusa (Feb 1, 2001)

Yes, this happens to me, too. I get extremely hot and sweaty when I'm still on the toilet--I usually end up taking off my clothes because I'm so hot and the clothes get so damp from my sweat that it's a bit gross, to put it bluntly. Afterwards, though, such as when I lay back down (these things almost always happen at night after I've gone to bed), I'm freezing, complete with shivering and chattering teeth. I feel very weak, too. I've never had an actual fever during these times, though.I've also thrown up during a few (just a few)of these episodes. The pain and D during these particular episodes was extremely intense, however, so I wonder if the pain is what led to my nausea and vomiting. This has happened a few other times I have experienced severe amounts of pain (migraines, inner ear infections), so I wonder if it's just my overwhelmed system "shorting out," for lack of a better phrase.


----------



## webbsusa (Feb 1, 2001)

Yes, this happens to me, too. I get extremely hot and sweaty when I'm still on the toilet--I usually end up taking off my clothes because I'm so hot and the clothes get so damp from my sweat that it's a bit gross, to put it bluntly. Afterwards, though, such as when I lay back down (these things almost always happen at night after I've gone to bed), I'm freezing, complete with shivering and chattering teeth. I feel very weak, too. I've never had an actual fever during these times, though.I've also thrown up during a few (just a few)of these episodes. The pain and D during these particular episodes was extremely intense, however, so I wonder if the pain is what led to my nausea and vomiting. This has happened a few other times I have experienced severe amounts of pain (migraines, inner ear infections), so I wonder if it's just my overwhelmed system "shorting out," for lack of a better phrase.


----------



## punkin (Aug 5, 2001)

I also get these feelings when the urgency hits me, almost like a panic attack of knowing what is to come I suppose ,especially if you are not near a bathroom at the time.This is a horrible feeling and afterward it makes me so tired.


----------



## punkin (Aug 5, 2001)

I also get these feelings when the urgency hits me, almost like a panic attack of knowing what is to come I suppose ,especially if you are not near a bathroom at the time.This is a horrible feeling and afterward it makes me so tired.


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

HI WEBSUSA:I am no making light but you may be my clone. I did that every couple of days for, oh, 35 years or so. It is truly horrible.Your question: ________________________________so I wonder if the pain is what led to my nausea and vomiting. ________________________________No they are all chemically induced by multiple mediators being dumped into your bowel and blood stream by accident as your immune system has mistaken something safe you ate for a pathogen and is trying to evacuate the bowels and create a hostile environment to protect the body.The stress and anxiety and fear and sadness just of course aggravate it. But you have, assuming a proper differential diagnosis was done, a classic dietary-provoked profile. It may or may not be comorbid food sensitivity and food allergy.If my computer was not dead I would clip the link to a good book for you to get. So I will just tell you to go to Amazon and look up "Brostoff, Jonathan" and FOOD ALLERGIES AND FOOD INOLERANCE: THE COMPLETE GUIDE TO THEIR IDENTIFICATION AND TREATMENT".This book will help you undrstand whats happening and give you some guidance on what your options are on how to approach it an manage it.Eat well. Think Well. Be well.MNL, Virus Magnet_______________ www.leapallergy.com [This message has been edited by Mike NoLomotil (edited 09-19-2001).]


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

HI WEBSUSA:I am no making light but you may be my clone. I did that every couple of days for, oh, 35 years or so. It is truly horrible.Your question: ________________________________so I wonder if the pain is what led to my nausea and vomiting. ________________________________No they are all chemically induced by multiple mediators being dumped into your bowel and blood stream by accident as your immune system has mistaken something safe you ate for a pathogen and is trying to evacuate the bowels and create a hostile environment to protect the body.The stress and anxiety and fear and sadness just of course aggravate it. But you have, assuming a proper differential diagnosis was done, a classic dietary-provoked profile. It may or may not be comorbid food sensitivity and food allergy.If my computer was not dead I would clip the link to a good book for you to get. So I will just tell you to go to Amazon and look up "Brostoff, Jonathan" and FOOD ALLERGIES AND FOOD INOLERANCE: THE COMPLETE GUIDE TO THEIR IDENTIFICATION AND TREATMENT".This book will help you undrstand whats happening and give you some guidance on what your options are on how to approach it an manage it.Eat well. Think Well. Be well.MNL, Virus Magnet_______________ www.leapallergy.com [This message has been edited by Mike NoLomotil (edited 09-19-2001).]


----------



## awcfly (Apr 15, 2001)

All the folks responding positively to this post would be well served to start keeping an hourly journal of foods that you eat and symptoms you experience. Look for a consistent pattern with a time delay (from ingestion to symptoms) somewhere in the 6 to 18 hour range. It may take several weeks for this exercise to yield results.Eliminate the offending foods, and you may well be on the road to recovery. Just my humble opinion, based on my own unpleasant experience with food allergies.A Special Note To WEBBSUSA: I will go out on a limb and predict that whatever food you are reacting to is something you eat for breakfast routinely. A good candidate is caffeine, but there are other possibilities. I had this same timing of symptoms for a long time, and once I stopped eating the offending food at breakfast, I was golden at night. Good luck to you!


----------



## awcfly (Apr 15, 2001)

All the folks responding positively to this post would be well served to start keeping an hourly journal of foods that you eat and symptoms you experience. Look for a consistent pattern with a time delay (from ingestion to symptoms) somewhere in the 6 to 18 hour range. It may take several weeks for this exercise to yield results.Eliminate the offending foods, and you may well be on the road to recovery. Just my humble opinion, based on my own unpleasant experience with food allergies.A Special Note To WEBBSUSA: I will go out on a limb and predict that whatever food you are reacting to is something you eat for breakfast routinely. A good candidate is caffeine, but there are other possibilities. I had this same timing of symptoms for a long time, and once I stopped eating the offending food at breakfast, I was golden at night. Good luck to you!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYIskin conductance------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I work with Mike building his websites. www.ibsaudioprogram and www.healthyaudio.com I also work with Mike in IBS clinical trials using Mikes tapes at an IBS research facility.My own website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYIskin conductance------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I work with Mike building his websites. www.ibsaudioprogram and www.healthyaudio.com I also work with Mike in IBS clinical trials using Mikes tapes at an IBS research facility.My own website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.


----------



## Teresa Gama (Aug 17, 2001)

Uh! I feel so weak and hot sometimes.Thank you foor sharing your identical experiences with me


----------



## Teresa Gama (Aug 17, 2001)

Uh! I feel so weak and hot sometimes.Thank you foor sharing your identical experiences with me


----------



## webbsusa (Feb 1, 2001)

Mike and awcfly, thanks for the encouraging notes. Believe it or not, I'm actually not IBS-D; I'm IBS C/D, but mostly C. The sort of "attack" I described is infrequent now, as C is the bigger problem for me. That C is connected to "women's issues"--read between the lines.








My doctor and I are experimenting to help improve those issues, as I posted on a "female" thread. I used to get this sort of D thing a couple times a month before I was "officially" diagnosed with IBS last Jan. and got my butt in gear (no pun intended). Since then I've taken much better care of myself--fiber supplements, 64 oz of water, no caffienated beverages, much improved diet, exercise, etc. I've also lost 35 lbs and am well on my way to my goal of being 50 lbs lighter by 2002! After these lifestyle changes, the sort of D attack I described happens, at most, once a month--and that would be a VERY, VERY bad month. Usually, it's more like once every couple months after an *extremely* bad bout of woman-related C. In fact, I can't even remember the last time I had D like that--and that feels great to write.







SaraPS: Ice cream--especially soft serve--and Domino's Pizza (other pizza is OK now as long as I'm not C) were among my main triggers when the D was bad. I understand the ice cream, but the Domino's thing seems odd. My guess is, it's their cheese or garlic (or both).


----------



## webbsusa (Feb 1, 2001)

Mike and awcfly, thanks for the encouraging notes. Believe it or not, I'm actually not IBS-D; I'm IBS C/D, but mostly C. The sort of "attack" I described is infrequent now, as C is the bigger problem for me. That C is connected to "women's issues"--read between the lines.







My doctor and I are experimenting to help improve those issues, as I posted on a "female" thread. I used to get this sort of D thing a couple times a month before I was "officially" diagnosed with IBS last Jan. and got my butt in gear (no pun intended). Since then I've taken much better care of myself--fiber supplements, 64 oz of water, no caffienated beverages, much improved diet, exercise, etc. I've also lost 35 lbs and am well on my way to my goal of being 50 lbs lighter by 2002! After these lifestyle changes, the sort of D attack I described happens, at most, once a month--and that would be a VERY, VERY bad month. Usually, it's more like once every couple months after an *extremely* bad bout of woman-related C. In fact, I can't even remember the last time I had D like that--and that feels great to write.







SaraPS: Ice cream--especially soft serve--and Domino's Pizza (other pizza is OK now as long as I'm not C) were among my main triggers when the D was bad. I understand the ice cream, but the Domino's thing seems odd. My guess is, it's their cheese or garlic (or both).


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

WEBBIE:Wat you describe is good progress and is typical many times of persosn who are getting some control over at least a portion of the humoral and cellular reactions that take place. There are multiple possible emchanisms at play, and each involves particular cell types and particular mediators which may be unique to the cell type. Also these are not all-or-none reactions as they are often portrayed (ie: the "bag bursts totally or not at all".)Now this suggests that specific reactiion patterns responsible for specific symptoms have been attenuated, however some remain. waht reinofrces this is the "womens issue" relationship....as far back as the 1980's they found that prostaglandins are among the prime suspects with thise cycle of GI symptoms which cycles with the other cycle. And that immunomodulation has an effect on both.It would eb interesting to se what the symptom set morphs to as whatever it is the doc is doing to help with the "other problem", which you need not go into. Lets say you get Problem-F stabilized then you will be at what you couild call your 'baseline" symptom set for "Problem IBS", and thus know what your new starting point is for getting rid of the rest of the symptoms.C-types, as I have noted in other threads, seem to have a different mediator-endocrine-neuro profile which accounts for the difference in what we see in motility (motor activity). Their reactions can be provoked by something they ingested, but the end chemical profile is different thus the effects on the body are different. This is the one that is more difficult at this time to analyze.MAN is that full of typos?...Sorry no time to check...phiones ringing ByeEat well. Think well. be well.MNL: VM________________ www.leapallergy.com


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

WEBBIE:Wat you describe is good progress and is typical many times of persosn who are getting some control over at least a portion of the humoral and cellular reactions that take place. There are multiple possible emchanisms at play, and each involves particular cell types and particular mediators which may be unique to the cell type. Also these are not all-or-none reactions as they are often portrayed (ie: the "bag bursts totally or not at all".)Now this suggests that specific reactiion patterns responsible for specific symptoms have been attenuated, however some remain. waht reinofrces this is the "womens issue" relationship....as far back as the 1980's they found that prostaglandins are among the prime suspects with thise cycle of GI symptoms which cycles with the other cycle. And that immunomodulation has an effect on both.It would eb interesting to se what the symptom set morphs to as whatever it is the doc is doing to help with the "other problem", which you need not go into. Lets say you get Problem-F stabilized then you will be at what you couild call your 'baseline" symptom set for "Problem IBS", and thus know what your new starting point is for getting rid of the rest of the symptoms.C-types, as I have noted in other threads, seem to have a different mediator-endocrine-neuro profile which accounts for the difference in what we see in motility (motor activity). Their reactions can be provoked by something they ingested, but the end chemical profile is different thus the effects on the body are different. This is the one that is more difficult at this time to analyze.MAN is that full of typos?...Sorry no time to check...phiones ringing ByeEat well. Think well. be well.MNL: VM________________ www.leapallergy.com


----------



## lilymaid (Jan 3, 1999)

Ugh. Totally. Fever... feel "flu-ish"... even dizzy. Some of it is IBS, some anxiety for me.Regards, Lilymaid


----------



## lilymaid (Jan 3, 1999)

Ugh. Totally. Fever... feel "flu-ish"... even dizzy. Some of it is IBS, some anxiety for me.Regards, Lilymaid


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

when you have a severe attack waht is going on in the body. Heart beats go up resperation goes up, the muscles tighten up, sweat glad activity increases, etc.. The chemistry of the body changes.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I work with Mike building his websites. www.ibsaudioprogram and www.healthyaudio.com I also work with Mike in IBS clinical trials using Mikes tapes at an IBS research facility.My own website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

when you have a severe attack waht is going on in the body. Heart beats go up resperation goes up, the muscles tighten up, sweat glad activity increases, etc.. The chemistry of the body changes.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I work with Mike building his websites. www.ibsaudioprogram and www.healthyaudio.com I also work with Mike in IBS clinical trials using Mikes tapes at an IBS research facility.My own website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.


----------

